# after nine years with DirecTV I'm gone



## oumed73118 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, I finally did it. After nine years with DirecTV, this HR 10-250 (hacked) owner went to the other side. Today I broke down and ordered a Dish Network ViP 622. On the one hand I feel sort of dirty but on the other hand I'm giddy with anticipation. 

I gave DirecTV three chances to match what Dish was offering but they never came close. By this time next week I'll be watching HD MPEG-4 compressed HD video in the family room with the option of someone else watching SD programming in the bedroom, all from the same tuner. My wife can watch the HG TV network or the Food TV network on a SD TV from a second Dish SD DVR tuner in the formal living room while it also broadcasts signals to an SD TV in the exercise room. Four rooms of TV (do we really need that much) from only two tuners. I'm ecstatic! And all of this with no charge for the MPEG 4 compatible ViP 622 or the SD DVR tuner, a $20/month service credit for several months and another $20 mail-in rebate available. Even after the introductory offers expire my monthly bill will still be less than I'm paying DireTV now and I'll be enjoying MPEG-4 HD channels that will only be available on DirecTV "after the satellites launch" (whenever that is) and would only be an option after a costly HR-20 hardware upgrade... whatever. I should stop, this is starting to sound like a commercial for Dish!

Anyhow, maybe you'll see me in the Dish ViP 622 forum. Hopefully the learning curve is not too steep! 

I wonder if the ViP 622 can be hacked?  

oumed


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bye Bye, enjoy your new service.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have never had E* before now you will know which is a good thing.After the
18 month commitment you should have a good idea just who E* is.Good Luck!


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Between Dish and DirecTV I always considered DTV to be the lesser of two evils. Lotsa luck.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

captain_video said:


> Between Dish and DirecTV I always considered DTV to be the lesser of two evils. Lotsa luck.


Especially with E* and their overseas support people.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you while watching all my Sunday Football games in HD...and I do mean all of them. (well all and then whatever CBS decides to do).


----------

